# Knicks, Rockets Near T-Mac Deal That Includes Jeffries, Hill



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

> The Knicks and Rockets have made progress on a proposed trade that would send Jordan Hill, Jared Jeffries and either Al Harrington or Larry Hughes in exchange for Tracy McGrady, Joey Dorsey and Brian Cook.
> 
> Yahoo! Sports reports that "an agreement is within reach" and that the two teams are "increasingly confident" that the trade will get done.
> 
> ...


Please do it. I think at this point, everyone wants to see this. 

I wouldn't give up Jordan or Jeffries but If they need too, why not.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Punk said:


> Please do it. I think at this point, everyone wants to see this.
> 
> I wouldn't give up Jordan or Jeffries but If they need too, why not.


The whole purpose of the deal is to get rid of Jeffries' contract and Jordan Hill is the bribe they're paying to do so. McGrady's the big name in the trade, but those two (Hill and Jeffries) are the most important pieces changing hands.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Jeffries and Hill will not be in Rockets rotation, Houston is very high on Larry Hughes?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I would pull the trigger in a second if it allows us to dump Jefferies. At worst we clear up cap room, and it would be cool to see Tmac suit up in a Knick uniform for 1/3 of a season haha.

P.S I wouldnt be crazy about giving up a draft pick though.......yuck....


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ballscientist said:


> Jeffries and Hill will not be in Rockets rotation, Houston is very high on Larry Hughes?


Houston's supposedly been looking to acquire a young 4 with a jump-shot all season. Scola will be a 30-year-old free agent coming off a career year going into a summer with more cap space than marquee names, meaning somebody is likely to overpay him in free agency. Assuming Houston likes Hill, they'll look to develop him as the backup four next season with Carl Landry(who'll be 27 at the start of next season, so it's not like he's young either) moving into the starting lineup.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Knicks starting line-up next season:

two max contracts according to this article: LeBron and Bosh

Resign: McGrady

Use minimun salary to sign two all-stars who want to win championships.

When you have five all-stars to start the game, it will be easy to sign the benches.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

I actually read somewhere that if they pull the trade off, the Knicks will open up way more money. So, they could actually sign 3 big free agent names.

I would sign T-Mac, LeBron and David Lee or Boozer. Maybe even Nate.

Your core team would be around guys who can run the floor and can get 20-10 on a nightly basis.

Other big men like Dalembert and others, I wouldn't sign right away until I have a locked in contract for T-Mac, LeBron and Lee.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tmac is done. They only want his expiring. 

They'll go after the big names (Bron, Wade, Bosh) but might have to settle for 2nd tier of FAs(JJ, Rudy Gay, etc). At least you guys have cap flexibility for the future.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

A) The Knicks will have cap room for two big contracts and then will have only minimum deals to flesh out the roster, you have to waive Bird rights on your players in order to use up your cap space to sign free agents.

B) Even if(enormous if) they sign Lebron and another big free agent, all-stars and/or borderline all-stars won't be signing for minimum deals. Best-case is to make Posey/Daniels signings like the Celtics have where role-players take one-year deals hoping to showcase themselves and get overpaid the next summer.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Organized Chaos said:


> Tmac is done. They only want his expiring.
> 
> They'll go after the big names (Bron, Wade, Bosh) but might have to settle for 2nd tier of FAs(JJ, Rudy Gay, etc). At least you guys have cap flexibility for the future.


Disagree.

I have a lot of faith on T-Mac. He is still the top 5 talented player in the entire nba.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ballscientist said:


> Disagree.
> 
> I have a lot of faith on T-Mac. He is still the top 5 talented player in the entire nba.


No, he's not. He's a 30-year-old with a balky body that may have enough left physically to play a few more years as a role-playing starter, or may be done alltogether. There's a reason the Rockets sent him home in favor of Ariza and Chase Budinger. If he really still had it they'd have showcased him and gotten a much better package in return.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogg said:


> No, he's not. He's a 30-year-old with a balky body that may have enough left physically to play a few more years as a role-playing starter, or may be done alltogether. There's a reason the Rockets sent him home in favor of Ariza and Chase Budinger. If he really still had it they'd have showcased him and gotten a much better package in return.


Your making this assessment on what exactly? I'm sure none of us have seen his work recently to even say that.

The Knicks will resign him since nobody (Bron, Wade, Bosh) would want to sign unless there is a notable name along side to make sure they can win. Which is why if Vince Carter was still with the Nets, Lebron could easily show interest there instead of the Nets team that is there now.

So basically, T-Mac on your roster would attract other all stars. Not re-signing him would only leave players to sign with your team for money and not for wins.

Right now, NYK is looking at T-Mac to help sign All Stars and they will be looking at the chances to win with T-Mac and other names that could sign on.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I doubt they would re-sign him unless he takes a small contract. Not because he isnt talented but because he is ALWAYS hurt.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tmac's not gonna attract All stars lol. They want his 23M expiring contract. Simple as that.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Punk said:


> Your making this assessment on what exactly? I'm sure none of us have seen his work recently to even say that.


My claim that he's a 30-year-old with a body that tends to give out is simply fact. My claim that he's not still a top-five talent is based on his relatively poor play last season combined with the fact that Houston management got a good look at him during his recovery and decided not to play him. Houston is a well-run organization, and if McGrady was still a top talent they absolutely would have played him as a showcase to get a much better prospect in return. 



Punk said:


> The Knicks will resign him since nobody (Bron, Wade, Bosh) would want to sign unless there is a notable name along side to make sure they can win. Which is why if Vince Carter was still with the Nets, Lebron could easily show interest there instead of the Nets team that is there now.


Vince Carter's been horrible most of this season in relation to how much cap room he takes up, and basically told Jerry Stackhouse that his knee is shot. Vince taking up a full max contract on next years' payroll is a detriment to signing young(ish) free agents because you can't bring in additional help for them. Guys like Lebron and Bosh (presumably) respect the older players for what they've done in the past, but they also aren't dumb, they see the results on the court playing against these players every night. 




Punk said:


> So basically, T-Mac on your roster would attract other all stars. Not re-signing him would only leave players to sign with your team for money and not for wins.
> 
> Right now, NYK is looking at T-Mac to help sign All Stars and they will be looking at the chances to win with T-Mac and other names that could sign on.


No, New York is looking at T-Mac as a way to clear Jeffries contract off the books next season. Doing so creates the cap room to re-sign David Lee(an actual all-star) and still offer a max contract to another player afterwards. McGrady is simply a salary dump disguised by a big name to create some interest among the fan base this year.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I do not like this proposed deal for a number of reasons. Yes, it does give us more cap flexibility but does so at the expense of young talent (Jordan Hill) and draft picks that likely will become lottery picks. If Curry's contract was involved in the deal, I would be completely gun-ho for it but as the deal is presently structured, it offers little incentive to the Knicks beyond expirers. The move essentially backs us into a corner and if we are unable to sign big name free agents this summer, destroys any chances of us rebuilding this team properly. If the Rockets were willing to include this year's draft pick AND relieve us of any obligations to include our own future picks, I'd also be gun-ho for it.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogg said:


> Vince Carter's been horrible most of this season in relation to how much cap room he takes up, and basically told Jerry Stackhouse that his knee is shot. Vince taking up a full max contract on next years' payroll is a detriment to signing young(ish) free agents because you can't bring in additional help for them. Guys like Lebron and Bosh (presumably) respect the older players for what they've done in the past, but they also aren't dumb, they see the results on the court playing against these players every night.


Ummm. I'm not talking about this season, chances are he probably wouldn't have been soo off and horrible this year if he was in New Jersey.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Punk said:


> Ummm. I'm not talking about this season, chances are he probably wouldn't have been soo off and horrible this year if he was in New Jersey.


He's thirty-three years old and his body is starting to give out on him, his problem isn't fitting in with Orlando, it's that he's starting to go physically. If anything he may have been even worse on the Nets this year because he'd be playing another seven or eight minutes per game and facing constant double-teams, calling into question his ability to even hold up over the entire season. He had already started to lose a step last season, and now he's just getting old. A soon-to-be thirty-four year old shooting guard with bad knees making maximum salary isn't going to make Lebron want to sign with that team.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Can anyone explain to me why Cuttino Mobley isn't involved in trade rumor dicussions? Considering the massive amounts of savings associated with his deal, I would have expected him to be key in any trade discussions especially with McGrady and potentially Amare.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Can anyone explain to me why Cuttino Mobley isn't involved in trade rumor dicussions? Considering the massive amounts of savings associated with his deal, I would have expected him to be key in any trade discussions especially with McGrady and potentially Amare.


Basically, because Houston isn't in payroll-slashing mode. They're looking to add prospects and/or productive players by shipping out a big expiring contract, if the Rockets wanted to save money they'd just buy out the rest of McGrady's deal and let him come off the books at the end of the season. Mobley's only useful if the other team is interested in saving money over acquiring players who will help them at some point.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

*T-Mac To New York Almost Finalized*



> The Knicks and Rockets are reportedly finalizing a trade to send Tracy McGrady to New York.
> 
> The Knicks have agreed to give the Rockets the right to swap first-round picks in 2011 and the Knicks will send the Rockets their 2012 first-round pick. Details on protections attached to the two picks is the sole issue remaining to be resolved.
> 
> ...


I'm praying that It's Larry.


----------

